
The science world is freaking out over this answer to antibiotic resistance - lunayo
http://www.sciencealert.com/the-science-world-s-freaking-out-over-this-25-year-old-s-solution-to-antibiotic-resistance
======
eatbitseveryday
The title is very click-baity. A better reading would be the embedded source
it links to[1].

Will this technique of 'ripping holes in the bacteria' cause high collateral
damage of the 'good' bacteria in our bodies? We can't design and inject
medicines that destroy all bacteria, else we risk dying in other ways.

[1] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/health/does-this-25-year-
ol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/health/does-this-25-year-old-hold-the-
key-to-winning-the-war-against-th/)

